# Garantie



## dh-noob (13. März 2011)

Hallo,
bin kurz davor mir einen DH 720 aus 2011 zu kaufen. Das Problem ist, dass er zwar neu ist, aber ich den leider ohne eine Rechnung bekomme...
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie kulant Lapierre ist? Hat jemand schon selbst Erfahrungen gemacht?

Achja, falls jemand weiß, welche Einbaubreite das Tretlager hast? Es ist ja mit dem neuen Pressfit System.

Vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. März 2011)

Keine Rechnung, keine Garantie. Ganz einfach.
Wieso bekommst du zu einem neuen Rad denn keine Rechnung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-noob (18. März 2011)

Also es ist so. Ich habe jetzt den nagelneuen Rahmen. Der Verkäufer hatte ein altes 720, welches gebrochen war. Der Austauschrahmen war das neue 2011 Modell, welches er gleich verkauft hat. Eine Rechnung habe ich jetzt sogar bekommen, allerdings ist sie aus Dänemark, da ich den Rahmen dort her habe.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2011)

Dann auf nach Dänemark.


----------

